# Dropped something heavy on my rabbit!



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

about half an hour ago I dropped something heavy on my rabbit! I picked it back up and she moved forward, she then kept shaking her head. I picked her up and brought her inside to get my mums advice, I phoned the vets to look into what to look out for. I’m now watching her on the dot can and she’s hopping around just fine and is now eating. Is she okay? Would the signs of injury happen now or would they build over the next few days? My vets aren’t open during the weekend so I either need to take her today or on Monday. Should I take her in? And what would they do if she is injured? What do I do?

Edit: she just tried to go through the catflap but couldnt manage it, she’s now sitting loading and not touching her food


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Please call the vet; this is an emergency.


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

I don’t know why you phoned the police for advice? But I’d take her to the vets right away to get her checked


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Nicola234 said:


> I don't know why you phoned the police for advice? But I'd take her to the vets right away to get her checked


I was wondering that too.. But shock does strange things to folk.


----------



## Isolette (Jul 5, 2021)

Nicola234 said:


> I don't know why you phoned the police for advice? But I'd take her to the vets right away to get her checked


I wondered that too but shock makes you do strange things..


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Call the vet …. Not the Police.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Corneal said:


> she just tried to go through the catflap but couldnt manage it, she's now sitting loading and not touching her food


All paws crossed for your bun. Please do let us know how she is when you get home from the vet. x


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

Nicola234 said:


> I don't know why you phoned the police for advice? But I'd take her to the vets right away to get her checked


 Some how it auto corrected vets to police


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Corneal said:


> Some how it auto corrected vets to police


What did the vet say?


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

Nicola234 said:


> What did the vet say?


They've said that xrays and ct's could show a problem but they can't do anything to fix it becuase she's too little to operate on, so she's now on pain killers


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Corneal said:


> They've said that xrays and ct's could show a problem but they can't do anything to fix it becuase she's too little to operate on, so she's now on pain killers


What does that mean, the x rays and ct scan "could" show a problem? What kind of problem did the diagnostics show? Hope the pain meds are helping her. How is she doing now?


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

lorilu said:


> What does that mean, the x rays and ct scan "could" show a problem? What kind of problem did the diagnostics show? Hope the pain meds are helping her. How is she doing now?


They said that if the X-rays and CTs show a break or fracture they couldn't do anything as she's too small to operate on. So they sent us home with pain killers instead


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Corneal said:


> They said that if the X-rays and CTs show a break or fracture they couldn't do anything as she's too small to operate on. So they sent us home with pain killers instead


So you don't even know whether she has a fracture? That sounds crazy to me. Wouldn't you at least need to know what's going on, to have an idea on how long you would need before expecting improvement?

How do you know how long she needs pain meds? How do you know how long to keep her still?

How is she now?


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

There are no words.


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

lorilu said:


> So you don't even know whether she has a fracture? That sounds crazy to me. Wouldn't you at least need to know what's going on, to have an idea on how long you would need before expecting improvement?
> 
> How do you know how long she needs pain meds? How do you know how long to keep her still?
> 
> How is she now?


They said she needs pain killers for a week. A few hours after the thing hit her she was back to her self, hopping around, eating fine, peeing and pooping.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Corneal said:


> They said she needs pain killers for a week. A few hours after the thing hit her she was back to her self, hopping around, eating fine, peeing and pooping.


I'm glad she seems to be fine! Out of interest, what kind of pain medicine are rabbits given?

It was your ps that caused concern:



Corneal said:


> Edit: she just tried to go through the catflap but couldnt manage it, she's now sitting loading and not touching her food


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

lorilu said:


> I'm glad she seems to be fine! Out of interest, what kind of pain medicine are rabbits given?
> 
> It was your ps that caused concern:


What's a ps?
Loxicom


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Corneal said:


> What's a ps?
> Loxicom


I mispoke, I should have said your edit.  Thanks. I did wonder why kind of meds a rabbit can take.

How's the bun now?


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

lorilu said:


> I mispoke, I should have said your edit.  Thanks. I did wonder why kind of meds a rabbit can take.
> 
> How's the bun now?


She's acting normal, and is now rather scared of the thing I dropped and keeps running away when it comes near


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Does this really surprise you?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Corneal said:


> She's acting normal, and is now rather scared of the thing I dropped and keeps running away when it comes near


Oh dear, she certainly doesn't need that kind of stress. Can you keep her from seeing it?

Once Mazy cat and I were playing with a toy and I tossed it and as soon as it left my hand I knew it was a bad throw and sure enough she crashed head first into the screened gate, chasing after it. Then the gate fell over on top of her. She wasn't hurt (it was just a screen) but she blamed the toy. Not me, not the screen, the toy. I had to put it away because she would shy every time she saw it on the floor. That was months ago, and I brought it out again just the other day, but she shied away from it again, so she hasn't yet forgotten.


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

lorilu said:


> Oh dear, she certainly doesn't need that kind of stress. Can you keep her from seeing it?
> 
> Once Mazy cat and I were playing with a toy and I tossed it and as soon as it left my hand I knew it was a bad throw and sure enough she crashed head first into the screened gate, chasing after it. Then the gate fell over on top of her. She wasn't hurt (it was just a screen) but she blamed the toy. Not me, not the screen, the toy. I had to put it away because she would shy every time she saw it on the floor. That was months ago, and I brought it out again just the other day, but she shied away from it again, so she hasn't yet forgotten.


I'm afraid I can't get rid of it, it's a part of her enclosure


----------

